# Side-by-side 3D with JVC Projector



## Sgt Howl (May 6, 2011)

Blu-ray 3D works great, but I'm stumped trying to get side-by-side 3D (e.g., Comcast broadcasts, Xbox games that support 3D) to work - I just see the two images. Appreciate any tips. Projector is JVC DLA-RS50U3D.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a compatibility issue of some sort. :scratch: Have you gone through the settings of each component to make sure they are all set up properly? 

Keep in mind that broadcast and BD use different 3D formats. Broadcast uses the side by side frame compatible format while BD uses MVC (Multiview Video Coding).


----------



## Doug Blackburn (Sep 29, 2011)

The RS50 should work fine - you see the 2 side-by-side images when some component in the playback chain is not passing the 3D compatibility EDID over HDMI so all devices in the chain understand that the display is capable of that 3D format. You may have to turn off components and turn them back on to see which one is the "culprit" (blocking the 3D EDID (handshake)).

There is a firmware update for the RS50/60... at least one was available in the May/June time frame, not sure about another update after that. If you haven't updated the projector firmware, you might want to do that before trying anything else. The firmware update procedure is documented in the manual and online and may require a cable that didn't come with the projector.

If the firmware is current, then the only culprit is that your cable box doesn't think the projector is 3D capable. Try turning off the cable box while the projector is turned on. When you turn on the cable box, it should "see" that the projector is 3D capable and you should then get the offset/overlapped 3D images rather than 2 side by side images. If that doesn't work, try turning the projector off while the Cable box is turned on, then re-start the projector. If you still don't get the proper 3D images, then there must be an AVR or processor in the signal path that is "blocking" the cable box from seeing that the projector is 3D capable. You can try turning that off while the projector and cable box are turned on. When you turn the AVR/processor back on, it will re-initiate the EDID process and every device should "see" that the others are 3D capable. 

What you have now is a case where the projector is just displaying what is being sent - so it is not receiving "real" 3D side-by-side.


----------

